# Unemployments Benefits Finished - What Now



## walsh101 (30 Jan 2008)

My husband was laid off approx 17 months ago and was claiming Jobseekers Allowance. But this is now finished as you only get if for 15 months. I earn €550 per week and because of this he was told that he is not entitled to any benefit, but I have to pay mortgage, food bills, esb, phone bill, health insurance, TV licence etc and I can barely manage. I am now very worried about the future as he has applied for tons of jobs over the last 17 months but rarely gets even an interview or a reply to his application and now with lots of people losing their jobs lately I think it will be even harder to get anything as he is an unskilled manual labourer and the only licence he has is a forklift licence. Basically I was wondering if there was anything else he can claim for as having worked for 26 years and paying taxes it feels lously to be told that 15 months is all you can claim.

Any advice would be grateful as we're both very depressed at the moment


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

Would you qualify for _FIS _or anything else here?

*Families and Children*

Has your husband broadened his work search beyond just manual labour?


----------



## walsh101 (30 Jan 2008)

We can't claim FIS as we have no children. He has looked into doing something else but all courses cost money which we don't have and he has applied for other types of jobs but because he has no experience he's not having much luck.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

Have you spoken to www.CitizensInformation.ie and/or www.MABS.ie who might be able to advise you on other possible entitlements and how to manage your finances?


----------



## walsh101 (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks Clubman I'll check these out, but I'm very good at dealing with what little money we have, frankly if we cut back on anything else we'll be eating bread and water and living in the dark and cold  It's not money management I need, it just money!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

In that case there seems little option other than for you to look for higher paid employment and your husband to redouble his efforts to find *any *paid employment. Seems odd to me that in this day and age he can't find *something*.


----------



## walsh101 (30 Jan 2008)

I know it seems odd that he can't find anything, but that's whats happening he even applied to Tesco last week and said it was embarrising for a 43 year old to be interviewed by an 18 year old who could barely string a sentence together and he said that he would have made a better job of being the interviewer. Nothing for it except to sell hubby off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bacchus (30 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> as he is an unskilled manual labourer and the only licence he has is a forklift licence.


 
Friend of mine has exact same background and has never have had a problem getting a job (Dublin based - Forklift driver in warehouse). He actually got 3 jobs in the last 2 years through agencies. 
So i think these jobs are still in demand and your husband should be able to get a job (may be not great hours, not great salary, and not great working conditions, but better than nothing.)

Are you sure he has been "really" looking for a job?


----------



## Thrifty (30 Jan 2008)

Has your husband discussed his situation with his local FAS office -he may be entitled to some courses free given his time on JSB (job seekers). He may even receive a payment on certain FAS courses. i would suggest you make use of all the services. you have nothing to lose. Citizens Information have information on possible entitlements or courses, Mabs will help you budget and may have tips or suggestions for paying bills that make it easier for you and may be able to suggest other options - for example have you looked into whether you can take a payment holiday form your mortgage (clear other debts in that time etc). Have you ensured that you are using all his tax credits and are in the correct tax band, have you claimed bin tax, medical expenses etc .. they may help pay car insurance or something for the year


----------



## doberden (30 Jan 2008)

If you've got substantial equity built up in your home you could lenghten the term to reduce the mortgage amount or go interest only until you get back on your feet. MABS or Citizen Advice bureau should be able to help with advice. 

I think you can requalify for unemployment benefit after only working for a few months so it's a pity your husband cannot get any work. 

sorry to hear about your circumstances.


----------



## walsh101 (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks Bacchus for your reply, but I think that part of the problem is that a lot warehouse jobs start at 8 or 8.30 in the morning and most are in industrial estates and as we don't have a car and the first bus on our route starts at 7 o'clock and would take about three different buses to get to the place he wouldn't be there on time.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Jan 2008)

Thrifty is right about going to Fas. Make sure to register with Fas as seeking work and ask what Community Employment Schemes are in the area. As the scheme is only 19 hours a week it gives him time to take on extra work (if part time became available) or go job hunting.Not a lot of money is paid (about€200) while on the scheme but it might be a start and it is part of the conditions of the scheme that he does some couses to up-skill.

Meantime make sure to keep signing for credits at his local Social Welfare even though he is getting no payment


----------



## walsh101 (30 Jan 2008)

He went to FAS in the beginning and he had to hound them for over a year to get a course. He eventually got a course that lasted for about 4 months and that finished before Christmas and was then told that you can only apply for one course every 2 years, so he can't do any more course. He isn't looking for a job that pays a fortune he just wants to work as he is bored at home and is not used to being unemployed.


----------



## walsh101 (30 Jan 2008)

Black Sheep, you say that he should keep signing on even though he is getting no payment why is that. I know that I sound really tight but our SW Office is in Clondalkin and we live in Lucan and you have to get 3 buses to get to it and we don't even have the money to pay bus fare and a regular basis, is it really necessary for him to keep signing on.


----------



## bacchus (30 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> SW Office is in Clondalkin and we live in Lucan and you have to get 3 buses


 
Are you far from Liffey Valley SC? Route 210 goes from there to Clondalkin.


----------



## walsh101 (30 Jan 2008)

Yeah we live in the old part of Lucan called Dodsboro so its still a 2 bus journey.


----------



## snuffle (30 Jan 2008)

He should still be signing on to keep up his "stamps" ie his PRSI stamps. It counts towards state pension etc. 

Is there any CE scheme he would be eligible for? At least then he would still be getting payments of some sort - with his manual labour experience he may be lucky, I know a lot of people who would have found CE jobs as caretakers for primary schools, and CE jobs related to the upkeep and maintenance of public spaces and graveyards and such, but these would have been rural locations, I see you're in Lucan so not sure if there's any like that where you are. 

Keep applying for jobs, I know it's hard when you feel you're getting knocked back at every step(trust me I've been there before and am there again having been made redundant at the end of last year) but something will turn up eventually. Ask everyone you know if there's any work going in places like hardware/timber yards, garden centres, etc, with his forklift licence he may find a job there.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> Thanks Bacchus for your reply, but I think that part of the problem is that a lot warehouse jobs start at 8 or 8.30 in the morning and most are in industrial estates and as we don't have a car and the first bus on our route starts at 7 o'clock and would take about three different buses to get to the place he wouldn't be there on time.


Wouldn't something like a moped be relatively economical to run?



Thrifty said:


> Has your husband discussed his situation with his local FAS office -he may be entitled to some courses free given his time on JSB (job seekers).


Just to be accurate according to the original post he was on means tested _Jobseekers *Allowance *_not _PRSI _linked _Jobseekers *Benefit*_. The thread title and the first post do not match with regard to the terms used.



walsh101 said:


> Black Sheep, you say that he should keep signing on even though he is getting no payment why is that. I know that I sound really tight but our SW Office is in Clondalkin and we live in Lucan and you have to get 3 buses to get to it and we don't even have the money to pay bus fare and a regular basis, is it really necessary for him to keep signing on.


By continuing to sign on (not necessarily every week) even if he gets no payment he should get credits in respect of long term (e.g. pension) _PRSI_ benefits. Check this out with the local _SW _office.


----------



## bacchus (30 Jan 2008)

Did he try May Cahill Roberts in Ballyfermot? it is on a bus line from Lucan and i think there are always on the look for drivers.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> I know that I sound really tight but our SW Office is in Clondalkin and we live in Lucan and you have to get 3 buses to get to it and we don't even have the money to pay bus fare and a regular basis, is it really necessary for him to keep signing on.


Could he not cycle?


----------



## eileen alana (30 Jan 2008)

Hi Walsh 101
Try putting an ad for 'work wanted' on the notice boards in the local shops supermarkets etc, people are always looking for someone to do odd jobs,  it will keep him going until something more suitable comes up. The psychological effects of unemployment can be awful, the main thing is for you both to maintain a positive outlook and you just never know what is around the corner.


----------



## walsh101 (31 Jan 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your replies

Firstly Clubman, you ask if a moped would be economical to run and yes it possibly is but he would have to do lesson before he got a licence and these cost about €30 a go and then I would have to buy the moped which at the moment I can't afford as I have no way to pay it back. To clarify he was on Jobseekers Benifit my mistake I said Allowance .

Bacchus, you asked if he tried Cahill May Roberts, he used to work for them but was let go, in fact that was his last job.

Clubman you made the point if he could cycle to SW in Clondalkin, he tried it once but it took an hour there and an hour back as we live nearer to Leixlip than Lucan even though our address is in Lucan.

Finally to Eileen Alana he did up to notice in the local area about doing odd jobs but only got one or two jobs and we were also worried about the tax implacations about doing this.

I know that it sounds like I'm making excuses for every suggestion that is made but this is the reality of what is happening. We just keep coming up against a brick wall at every turn and I was just hoping that someone might come up with something we haven't thought off. But I appreciate people taking the time to read and answer my question.


----------



## aircobra19 (31 Jan 2008)

Is he not able to cycle for an hour? It takes me 50mins to get to work on a bike. About 40-60 in a car. 2 buses takes about 1.30.


----------



## bacchus (31 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> Clubman you made the point if he could cycle to SW in Clondalkin, he tried it once but it took an hour there and an hour back as we live nearer to Leixlip than Lucan even though our address is in Lucan.


 
BTW, there is (or used to be?) a SW office in Lucan village for signing in each month. Is that gone?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> Clubman you made the point if he could cycle to SW in Clondalkin, he tried it once but it took an hour there and an hour back as we live nearer to Leixlip than Lucan even though our address is in Lucan.


But sure he has the whole day to do the journey at the moment - he can take his time and take breathers along the way if necessary. 


> I know that it sounds like I'm making excuses for every suggestion that is made


It does a bit.


----------



## walsh101 (31 Jan 2008)

He was told to sign on in Clondalkin but will check out about the Lucan Village SW office.


Aircobra19 , its a two hour cycle in one go as once he has signed on, there is no point in hanging around Clondalkin with no money so he would be cycling straight back home. Maybe he needs to get fitter


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> To clarify he was on Jobseekers Benifit my mistake I said Allowance .


Did he apply for _Jobseeker's Allowance_ once the _Jobseeker's Benefit _ran out? Was he refused due to the means test or something?


----------



## walsh101 (31 Jan 2008)

Yes Clubman when his benifit finished he asked about Jobseekers Allowance but was told that I earn over the limit for him to get any allowance.


----------



## Welfarite (31 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> He was told to sign on in Clondalkin but will check out about the Lucan Village SW office.


 
AFAIK, there is no office in Lucan. If he was not getting payment, and signing for credits only (very important for future benefit/pension entitlements).

If he gets 13 weeks work with PRSI paid, he should re-qualify for another 15 months benefit which is w3hy it is important to continue signing for credits as a future claim in 2010 could possibly be based on 2008 PRSI credits record.


----------



## walsh101 (31 Jan 2008)

Thanks Welfarite, Will make sure come hell or high water that he starts to sign on again didn't realise how important it was


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2008)

walsh101 said:


> Will make sure come hell or high water that he starts to sign on again


Is this comment telling? You make it sound like he might be reluctant to do this?


----------



## walsh101 (1 Feb 2008)

No not really its just that getting to the SW Office is such a hassle when your getting no money that he didn't see the point of going to sign on.


----------



## bacchus (1 Feb 2008)

I just can not image somebody not doing anything all day.
What has your husband beeen doing every day for the past 17 months?


----------



## truthseeker (1 Feb 2008)

walsh101 - you say that due to a bus route that only starts at 7am there would be problems getting there for a job starting 8/8.30am. Could your husband not cycle to a better bus-stop that has an earlier route?


----------



## footsteps (1 Feb 2008)

*Moderator note:* off topic post removed. If you want to start a discussion about long term unemployed then do so in a new thread. In fact there is at least one existing long thread on this very topic.


----------



## walsh101 (1 Feb 2008)

bacchus said:


> I just can not image somebody not doing anything all day.
> What has your husband beeen doing every day for the past 17 months?


 
He has become a house husband  good for me 'cos I don't have to do anything but pretty boring for him.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

walsh101 said:


> He has become a house husband


If he's doing this then he's surely not genuinely available for work!?


----------



## walsh101 (1 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If he's doing this then he's surely not genuinely available for work!?


 
I don't follow, as he is only doing this 'cos he has nothing else to do. Maybe I used the wrong term.


----------



## bacchus (1 Feb 2008)

I don't follow either....
Do you have any kids that he minds all day? as he could claim for Home Carer tax credit instead of getting €0 from the dole (not an expert on the subject, just an idea).


----------



## truthseeker (1 Feb 2008)

Have you checked out this website: 


There are warehouse operative jobs available in Clondalkin, which at an hours cycle for your husband would suit until he could get a better mode of transport?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

walsh101 said:


> I don't follow


If somebody becomes a full time home husband/wife or a home carer then they are unlikely to be genuinely available for work in which case they would not qualify for _Jobseeker's Allowance/Benefit_.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2008)

bacchus said:


> Do you have any kids that he minds all day?


No.


walsh101 said:


> We can't claim FIS as we have no children.


----------



## walsh101 (1 Feb 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Have you checked out this website:
> 
> 
> There are warehouse operative jobs available in Clondalkin, which at an hours cycle for your husband would suit until he could get a better mode of transport?


 

Thanks will check this site out


----------



## walsh101 (1 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If somebody becomes a full time home husband/wife or a home carer then they are unlikely to be genuinely available for work in which case they would not qualify for _Jobseeker's Allowance/Benefit_.


 

I still don't follow, as he didn't leave his job to become a home carer he's only doing the housework to give him something to do with his time and I only called him a house husband 'cos bacchus asked what he did all day


----------



## Thrifty (1 Feb 2008)

walsh101, I wouldn't worry if you husband is genuinely available and seeking work then he should qualify for jobseekers benefit/allowance (if means satisfied). what Clubman i suspect is referring to more is the case where somebody makes a lifestyle choice to stay at home care for children, relatives or just to be fulltime housewife then you can't claim this benefit because you're not genuinely available and looking for work. I'm not suprised your husband doesn't want to continue as a self employed house husband - the pay is rubbish.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If somebody becomes a full time home husband/wife or a home carer then they are unlikely to be genuinely available for work in which case they would not qualify for _Jobseeker's Allowance/Benefit_.


 

Perhaps this should read if someone CHOOSES to become.....


----------



## walsh101 (1 Feb 2008)

Thanks that makes more sense.


----------



## eileen alana (1 Feb 2008)

Walsh 101 - Would your husband be interested in returning to education?? V.T.O.S offer a range of FETAC level educational courses including the Leaving Certificate for mature students also he could try and access a third level eduacation course, colleges are very accommodating towards mature students. Also your husband would qualify for the Back to Education Allowance and may also be entitled to a grant if he takes the college route.  I went through VTOS and third level  8 years ago and it was one of the most enjoyable periods of my life.  Whilst at college I met many wonderful people of all ages and the eldest in my year was 55.  It is possible your husband self-esteem is at rock bottom and sometimes people give up trying after been turned down over and over again for jobs.  Please feel free to pm me if you want more details re the educational route.


----------



## michaelm (1 Feb 2008)

FÁS current have 6868 jobs on their website and they also run the Community Employment Scheme.  Surely anyone who wants to work (and is employable) will find a job at the moment; especially if one is not receiving a welfare payment which might otherwise act as a disincentive to work.


----------



## micmclo (4 Feb 2008)

I typed warehouse and Dublin West  and found plenty of jobs.
Maybe not all are suitable but maybe you'll find something.

Seriously, if tens of thousands of Eastern Europeans with less local knowledge and probably less English can get a job here then so can your husband.
I've given one site and michaelm has given another, do some searching

Apologies if my post seems harsh


----------



## csirl (4 Feb 2008)

He doesnt have to work in a warehouse. Anyone living in Dublin suburbs has access to 1000s of possible job vacancies. Some may not be ideal, but they pay the bills.


----------



## SarahMc (10 Feb 2008)

He will qualify for Community Employment (CE) work, or the Social Economy Programme.  Both operated through FAS.  There are numerous caretaking jobs in this category (I know of many community centres and charities which are looking to fill CE/SE jobs with no joy).  There seems to be no problem filling admin type jobs, but the more masculine jobs like caretaking or handyman jobs are impossible to fill.

They are not ideal, as they only pay a subsistence amount, but they will get him back in the workforce and get some of his confidence back.  Get onto FAS.


----------



## amtc (11 Feb 2008)

my 72 year old father got a job in b and q...if he wants a job..., it's not that hard! sorry if this seems harsh.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Feb 2008)

Hope this hasn't been said before but, the SW seem to be pretty reasonable and don't cut you off Payment(s) unless you either:

*a)* become unavailable for full-time work 
or 
*b)* are not bothering looking for work.

If they suspect that you fall into one of these catagories then they will surely cut you off. Maybe that has happened here?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

Sn@kebite said:


> Hope this hasn't been said before but, the SW seem to be pretty reasonable and don't cut you off Payment(s) unless you either:
> 
> *a)* become unavailable for full-time work
> or
> ...


Are you sure about that? I thought that the problem here was _PRSI _linked _Jobseeker's Benefit _ran out after so many weeks and the claimant did not pass the means test for _Jobseeker's Assistance_ so they are left with no _SW_ payment while unemployed?


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Are you sure about that? I thought that the problem here was _PRSI _linked _Jobseeker's Benefit _ran out after so many weeks and the claimant did not pass the means test for _Jobseeker's Assistance_ so they are left with no _SW_ payment while unemployed?


When I was signing on about a year ago. I was on Jobseeker's Allowance (JA) which was (I'm sure) not PRSI related.(?) - Which is what I believe the _OP_ states (in opening sentence) her husband was recieving?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

Sn@kebite said:


> When I was signing on about a year ago. I was on Jobseeker's Allowance (JA) which was (I'm sure) not PRSI related.(?) - Which is what I believe the _OP_ states (in opening sentence) her husband was recieving?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Yes:


walsh101 said:


> My husband was laid off approx 17 months ago and was claiming Jobseekers Allowance. But this is now finished as you only get if for 15 months.
> 
> ...





walsh101 said:


> ... To clarify he was on Jobseekers Benifit my mistake I said Allowance .





ClubMan said:


> Did he apply for _Jobseeker's Allowance_ once the _Jobseeker's Benefit _ran out? Was he refused due to the means test or something?





walsh101 said:


> Yes Clubman when his benifit finished he asked about Jobseekers Allowance but was told that I earn over the limit for him to get any allowance.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Feb 2008)

Yes I just noticed before you posted.

I know how annoying it can be when people reply without reading the previous posts. (I did, just not thoroughly enough)

My apologies!


----------



## SarahMc (11 Feb 2008)

amtc said:


> my 72 year old father got a job in b and q...if he wants a job..., it's not that hard! sorry if this seems harsh.


 
What an amazing da!  I know B&Q in the UK champion their hiring of older people, citing their knowledge, commitment etc., I didn't know they had the same ethos here.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

Just curious - does he have to work to make ends meet or does he choose to for other reasons?


----------



## amtc (13 Feb 2008)

my dad rather than the OP?

bit of both, he wasn't in the generation that had a pension (other than state). Although he worked in buildings management he's now enjoying getting his hands dirty - and advising people like his daughter (me) re sheds etc.

Although personally I think it's to have something to talk to my mam about (she's in her late 50s and workds full time).


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2008)

Yes - I was referring to your father. Just curious as to why he was working in his 70s.


----------

